# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  الإعلان عن أول دفعة من أسماء المؤهلين للاستفادة من(سكن كريم لعيش كريم)

## الحوت

أكد وزير الأشغال العامة والإسكان المهندس سهل المجالي أنه سيتم الإعلان قريبا عن الدفعة الأولى من أسماء المؤهلين للاستفادة من مشروع المبادرة الملكية للإسكان (سكن كريم لعيش كريم) ضمن مشروع شقق مدينة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز/المرحلة الأولى والتي يتم تنفيذها من قبل مستثمرين محليين من القطاع الخاص.

وقال لوكالة الأنباء الأردنية ان الدفعة تتضمن (250 ) شقة سكنية تتراوح مساحاتها من (100 - 130 )م2 وستقوم المؤسسة العامة للإسكان والتطوير الحضري بتوزيعها على المؤهلين من طلبات الاستفادة المستلمة من كافة القطاعات اعتمادا على أسعارها المدعومة والتي تتناسب مع دخول الشرائح المختلفة. 

وكان من بين المواقع التي تم تحديدها ضمن خطة عام 2008 موقع ضمن مشروع مدينة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبد العزيز في مدينة الزرقاء والتي أوعز بتخصيص جزء من المشروع فيها لغاية المبادرة الملكية للإسكان. 

والجدير بالذكر أن مشروع مدينة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز هي مدينة متكاملة الخدمات تبلغ مساحة أرضها حوالي(25) ألف دونم وتشتمل على المرافق المختلفة من بينها الجزء السكني الذي سيلبي الحاجة السكنية لكافة شرائح المجتمع في مدينة الزرقاء، ويشرف على تنفيذها لجنة ملكية يترأسها سمو الأمير فيصل بن الحسين، حيث تم انجاز أعمــال البنـية التحتية للمرحلة الأولى ويتم حالياً تنفيذ المرحلة الثانية. 

وبهذا الإعلان تكون المبادرة الملكية السامية (سكن كريم لعيش كريم) والتي أعلنها جلاله الملك عبد الله الثاني في شباط الماضي قد بدأت بمخرجاتها التنفيذية على أرض الواقع ملبية دعوة جلالة الملك بإعلان عام 2008 عام الإسكان

----------

